# Hawaii



## dustinseale

Hello! I was just wondering if there was an Oahu, Hawaii Chapter at all. I am new into turning and would love to meet up with others in the local area.


----------



## JasonC

Some turners will be at Woodcraft tomorrow all day.


----------



## dustinseale

Man, its too bad they have me training in Ft Leonard Wood until October 11.


----------



## dustinseale

How often do the turners get together?


----------



## JasonC

Honolulu Woodturners -- Home

Next meeting is November 11th. 

1041 Puuwai Street
Honolulu, Hawaii

Meeting starts at 6:00 p.m.

They meet every couple of months. $25 a year. 

Lots of great info and opportunities to learn.

That's the general woodturners group. There isn't an organized penturner group. 

I have a neighbor that I swap wood with and that's about as organized as I've gotten as far as penturner specific.

Are you going to the Hickam Craft Fair November 8th?


----------



## wpawa

*Moving to Hawaii*

Hello all,
I am relocating to Ford Island in the middle of October and would like to meet with other wood turners in the Oahu area. I have been turning for about 3 years now and love doing all kinds of projects. my lathe and workshop will not arrive until January though. as soon as i am set up i will be joining the local club. look forward to meeting you.
Will


----------



## dustinseale

Thanks for the info, I didn't know anything about the Hickam Craft Fair. I will have to look into it.


----------



## JasonC

Welcome, Will.

Dustin, we'll have a booth there.


----------



## dustinseale

Just took a look at your page, I have a long long way to go before I can come close to competing with your work.. Very impressive.


----------



## JasonC

Can always come over and learn some if you want. 

I'm going to teach folks at Halawa Correctional Facility soon.


----------



## wpawa

Jason, nice work. 

I am here now and will be coming to check you out at the craft fair. I will also be at the next meeting of the Honolulu wood turners.
here is a link to some of my work. 
https://www.facebook.com/WPAWA

looking forward to meeting all of you.

Will


----------



## JasonC

Cool. There should be me, Bill, Chet, and a guy and his son that are penturners at the craft fair. The wood shop also has pens for sale.

I hope to make the Honolulu wood turner meeting. I need to make a Christmas ornament between now and then.


----------



## dustinseale

Jasonc does anyone who is going to the craft fair have a pen disassembly kits I could possibly use at the craft fair?


----------



## JasonC

I have 7 and 10 I can bring.


----------



## tankerbarr

I too am in Hawaii....I got started going to the Hickam woodshop but now I have my own tools and don't need to go there as much.  It would be cool to meet up sometime... Maybe we could coordinate a freedom pens making party that would benefit soldiers that are deployed and also comraderie among Hawaii pen makers


----------



## tankerbarr

*stabilizing*

Are there any wood stabilizers here on the island of Oahu?


----------

